# nightclub photography post production



## laura45 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have been shooting nightclub/party photographs for about a month now and ive been using a Canon 5D Mark II with a Canon 1.4 24-105 lens & a Canon Speedlight 580EXII, I have a variety of lightroo presets i have been using to enhance the feel of my images as well as performing basic cropping, sharpening etc. these are a few of my images...

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Although I am very happy with how these images have been turning out, I like trying different effects and techniques and was wondering if anybody knew what type of settings/post production would be used to create this type of look?

http://i50.tinypic.com/29qijuu.jpg

http://i45.tinypic.com/t68qc5.jpg

http://i50.tinypic.com/b89x0m.jpg

I realize this might seem to be a stupid question with an obvious answer but I tried simply upping the brightness of my image and adding a vignette and just didnt achieve the same results.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 21, 2012)

first of all, your lens is not 1.4.  It is 4.

The second set is not really achieved with vignette.  The photographer used a wide angle lens and an on camera external flash pointed straight to the subject.  The flash may be zoomed as well.  Since the lens is wide and the flash is not able to cover the whole view, it looks like you have heavy vignette.  

Example


----------

